# Bright yellow liquid



## ERIN (Dec 8, 2004)

Toward the end of a colonoscopy prep I began passing a bright yellow liquid. I tend to pass this same bright yellow liquid after a D attack. The movement itself is not yellow, the water in the stool doesn't turn noticeably yellow, it's just on the toilet paper- and it isn't urine. Anyone else have this? Anyone know what it is? I asked my gastro today, but he didn't have any insight. Offered to test it if I could get a sample- oh what fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 1998)

Hi Erin Sorry to hear you had to go have that great test done. I get to go on Tuesday and have one and one down my throat to find out where the heck my GI bleed is thats been bleeding for ayear. Any way that happens to me to and it usually is the liquid bile that is left in the colon from you cleaning your self out. It should clear up after a few small meals or atleast it does for me. Take Care


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 1998)

Erin, it may be far too late for you to see this but as a new person to this site I've been reading all the old messages. The liquid you get is mucus, all colons produce it, us IBSers just make much more than others and sometimes pass it by itself. You'll get it after passing stool unless it coats the stool or is mixed in with it. It's one of the reasons D IBSers pass loose stools too. It's perfectly normal and is usually clear - the reason it can be yellow is that a small amount of stool colours it so. You'll notice it has the same consistency as mucus from your nose during a cold - that's because it's the same stuff. Don't worry about this one.Mick


----------

